# How to use nvidia core calibration?



## legends84 (Jun 20, 2010)

hello guys..

I am having Problem here to use the nvidia core calibration.

I use the Asus M4N98TD-EVO and a Phenom II X2 555 and might want to unlock all 4cores
on my mobo.. there's a switch that can enable nvidia core calibration to unlock cores. and my BIOS read my cpu a Phenom II X4 B55 when i enable the switch. every time when it comes to windows login, a BSOD come out and my PC restarted.. 

do I have to do some setting in the BIOS to enable/make all cores stable apart from just turn on the core unlocker switch?? 

thanks..much appreciated


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2010)

the extra cores may not be able to run at that speed try underclocking?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally we're seeing more of this board, there are still no reviews though. On topic, are you using the latest bios?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Legends84, here's another thread regarding your mobo: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1935184#post1935184 Dumo is using the same cpu as you with 2 cores and with 4 cores, it's even overclocked; this means you should definitely be able to unlock your cpu. I hope this helps.


----------



## legends84 (Jun 20, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Finally we're seeing more of this board, there are still no reviews though. On topic, are you using the latest bios?



no.. I am using the Bios that come up with this but.. not update yet


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2010)

legends84 said:


> no.. I am using the Bios that come up with this but.. not update yet



wait have you tried upping the CPU voltage to allow the additional cores to be stable?


----------



## legends84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> wait have you tried upping the CPU voltage to allow the additional cores to be stable?



no.. I am using with stock voltage.. I'll try that later...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

the dodgy marketing doesnt make it very clear, but not all CPU's unlock, and if they do not all of them are stable enough for windows.

My tri core athlon II unlocks to a phenom II x4, but gains no cache, isnt stable even at 1GHz, and with only 3 cores enabled it cant wake from sleep mode.


----------

